
Volkswagen uses quantum computing for traffic flow optimization - karussell
http://www.greencarcongress.com/2017/03/20170314-volkswagen.html
======
karussell
This was presented at CeBIT. But there seemed to be zero information elsewhere
about this project. Are they using it for just a tiny part of the project or
for the whole algorithm? Does anyone know more about this?

update: Here is the original press info (overlooked in the first read)

[https://www.volkswagen-media-
services.com/en/detailpage/-/de...](https://www.volkswagen-media-
services.com/en/detailpage/-/detail/Digital-pioneering-work-Volkswagen-uses-
quantum-
computers/view/4708404/7a5bbec13158edd433c6630f5ac445da?p_p_auth=0e8AdGtH)

~~~
karussell
Interesting:
[http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=3192](http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=3192)

